# How to chat with webcam



## Vladimir1922 (Nov 13, 2012)

Even if everything seems to work on my laptop, I still have a problem

Because I just moved to another country, I use to cam a lot with my family and girlfriend to stay in touch. The webcam works, but there is no way of using it to chat. I use gmail hangouts in gtalk, which uses google-talkplugin, and is not available on FreeBSD. 

And I can't find any program which I can use for the same purpose, there is a workaround for that? How people on FreeBSD cam with other people?


----------



## break19 (Nov 13, 2012)

skype for linux, in linux emulation is rumored to work. I have no personal experience with it, however.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 13, 2012)

Skype (cringe) works. Check the forums.


----------



## Vladimir1922 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, I really hate Skype, but I would hate more not to cam with my gf -sigh-


Thanks for the quick replies


----------

